# vegáč



## lenkangl

Zdravím všechny,

potřebovala bych najít výraz, který v češtině používají lékaři (zejména cyničtí pro pacienty, kteří přežívají jen díky napojení na přístroje - v angličtině je to "*vegetable*". Byla bych vděčná, kdyby někdo věděl - mě napadlo "vegáč", ale vůbec nevím, jestli to tak někdo opravdu používá. Ještě mi někdo poradil, že se takovým pacientům říká "bez hlavy". Já bych ale potřebovala něco údernějšího - mělo by to znít cynicky, necitlivě až hanlivě, aby ten výraz dokázal vyjádřit to co v originále.
Díky moc


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tak běžně je to vegetativní stav.
Vegáč, veget, vegani by se z toho dalo odvodit.
Jinak třeba zombie, nemrtví, skoro-mrtvoly, ležáci (ležák).
Další výrazy odkazující na úmrtí, napojení na přístroje, ležící stav, nereagování.
Nebo popustit uzdu fantazii: duchny bez peří, vyhaslé pochodně, píchlé duše atd.

Ale co používají skuteční doktoři, nevím.


----------



## lenkangl

Hrdlodus said:


> Tak běžně je to vegetativní stav.
> Vegáč, veget, vegani by se z toho dalo odvodit.
> Jinak třeba zombie, nemrtví, skoro-mrtvoly, ležáci (ležák).
> Další výrazy odkazující na úmrtí, napojení na přístroje, ležící stav, nereagování.
> Nebo popustit uzdu fantazii: duchny bez peří, vyhaslé pochodně, píchlé duše atd.
> 
> Ale co používají skuteční doktoři, nevím.



Díky moc za odpověď, ale já bohužel potřebuju právě to, co používají doktoři, jelikož v originálním textu, který překládám, to slovo rovněž používají doktoři Fantazii bych použila ráda, ale jako nadmíru zodpovědná překladatelka nejprve hledám to, co by nejvíce odpovídalo


----------



## Encolpius

takovým pacientům se říká apalici - apalik 
cynicky placka
odpověď potvrzena rodilým mluvčím, lékařkou


----------



## lenkangl

Encolpius said:


> takovým pacientům se říká apalici - apalik
> cynicky placka
> odpověď potvrzena rodilým mluvčím, lékařkou



Díky!


----------

